# Low/Medium/High Drives



## Lobobear44 (Jan 28, 2013)

Does anyone have a good article or even books on low/medium/high drives? Please explain in descriptive detail of what low/medium/high drive is on dogs. 
My rescue organization provides these levels for dogs level 1 the easiest, level 2 easy family dog, 3 medium family dog, 4 hard, 5 very hard military type drive dogs. 

I don't think I want a dog that is more military suitable type drive, more like lower drive medium is fine. Would like to research it more first before coming to conclusions, talk to owners outside the forum of course about their dog's drive.


----------



## Tom888 (Nov 18, 2012)

You might find this article helpful.
http://wildhauskennels.com/temperament.htm


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

If I had to guess, I'd say the rescue you're working with is ranking dogs more on nerve and trainability rather than drives. It's still important to understand drive and get the right dog for you, but there's more to fitting in a home than drive alone, and with placing all sorts of dogs of all sorts of ages in all sorts of homes, I'm willing to bet nerve is going to be a lot more important a factor.

That article there is really great, you should read it over, it has a ton of good info. But while understanding drive, nerve, etc, is really important in finding the dog that's right for you (especially if looking at specific rescue dogs or breeders) what's going to be more important is figuring out your lifestyle and experience level and how that's going to blend with the dog's temperament.

Being your first GSD, and considering the fact that you're still young and busy, you're right in that a lower drive dog is probably better. You'll also probably be after a dog with a little bit lower energy level, and some decently solid nerves just because it's easier to handle. Keep in mind, ANY GSD is going to have the energy to go for hikes on the weekends and go out for fun activities. But what you need to look out for is a dog that's going to go crazy if you don't wear it out all day long or give it a job to do. You also want to look out for a dog that is going to have socialization issues that you aren't equipped to handle.

The nerve of the dog is why I'm guessing those rescue rankings aren't just based on drive. A dog with weak nerve is going to be more difficult and more reactive. Combine that with an unknown upbringing, and you can end up with a fear aggressive dog on your hands if the situation isn't handled delicately.

The thing of all of this, though, is if you are COMPLETELY upfront with whoever you're talking to about your skill level and requirements, the rescue or the breeder will be able to find the dog that is right for you. *Don't ever feel like you have to lie to a rescue/breeder in order to make yourself sound like a better owner.* You'll only end up with a dog you can't handle in the process. Really, truly evaluate what it is you can handle and don't be afraid to wait a bit for the right dog. Rescues and breeders aren't just questioning you to figure out if you're the right fit for a GSD, they're questioning you to understand YOU and find you the perfect dog. So never, ever take questioning as an interrogation or take offense if you provide info but they want you to talk more and give them a clearer picture of your life.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

I would agree strongly with Wolfenstein. 

I have a high drive dog who also has a high activity level. Life with a dog like this can be challenging, very challenging. Having moved from more sedate dogs to crazier dogs over the years, I strongly recommend you start with an easier one. With solid structure and health the 10 mile hikes you mention should be "nothing" to a breed that can move 50-60 miles in a day.

When you discuss what you intend to DO with the dog, put it in the context of what you already do and not what you fancy yourself doing.


----------

